# Silver poodle litter born silver?



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Are the noses on the born silver pups grey or black?


----------



## Nobellaprize (Apr 30, 2013)

Lunaakita said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to add a poodle to my family this year.
> I have been researching for about a year but I still feel I have a lot to learn especially regarding health testing.
> The person I was talking to has just had a litter from two silver parents, the 2 maleare your typical black but she knows they are silver due to hair at the feet and roots of the fur. The 2 females in the litter have been born silver.
> ...


Silvers are not born silver. They are born black. You can tell best by shaving faces around 5 or 6 weeks old


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Poodles can be born gray, I am not sure how often that happens


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

cowpony said:


> Are the noses on the born silver pups grey or black?


The reason I'm asking about the nose color is because there are are two unrelated genes which can cause blue/grey/silver color. One is associated with a health problem; the other is not. 

The more common gene fades black or brown to blue/cafe/silver. The puppies are normally born black or brown. The nose leather on these dogs should be the normal nose color for their hair color. Dogs that start out black would have black noses; dogs that start out brown would have brown noses.

The rarer gene, at least in poodles, is a dilution gene. Puppies are born blue/grey/fawn and stay that color. However, this gene also changes the nose color. A pup born dilute blue has a grey nose, not black. This dilution gene is associated with a skin disease called alopecia. More information about it here.


----------



## Lunaakita (May 19, 2020)

cowpony said:


> The reason I'm asking about the nose color is because there are are two unrelated genes which can cause blue/grey/silver color. One is associated with a health problem; the other is not.
> 
> The more common gene fades black or brown to blue/cafe/silver. The puppies are normally born black or brown. The nose leather on these dogs should be the normal nose color for their hair color. Dogs that start out black would have black noses; dogs that start out brown would have brown noses.
> 
> The rarer gene, at least in poodles, is a dilution gene. Puppies are born blue/grey/fawn and stay that color. However, this gene also changes the nose color. A pup born dilute blue has a grey nose, not black. This dilution gene is associated with a skin disease called alopecia. More information about it here.


I originally thought their nose was black but maybe it’s a darker grey? Thanks, I will know to stay away from a dilute puppy then since health issues are more likely!


----------



## Lunaakita (May 19, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Are the noses on the born silver pups grey or black?


I have attached pictures. I thought they were black but maybe it’s dark grey?


----------

